# Anyone in New hampshire?



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

I am actually looking for a farm willing to board my Polish rooster come spring time. I rent and my neighbors open their windows when the weather is nice and may be bothered by my rooster crowing at 6:30am. He is a very sweet boy, a little shy but not an aggressive bone in his body. My boyfriend and I are in the process of trying to get a house so I don't know how long I would need to board him. Rough or full board fine, I don't mind coming and caring for him as long as it isn't too far away. If you have hens you can use him for breeding, he is a gorgeous and healthy boy and LOVES the ladies. Email me if you are willing to board him with the price you would be asking per month and if you would offer full or rough. Thank you!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it would be very confusing to move him back and forth. For him and the other chickens. Also you could be spreading disease between the two farms. I think you need to give him away or talk to your neighbors.


----------



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I think it would be very confusing to move him back and forth. For him and the other chickens. Also you could be spreading disease between the two farms. I think you need to give him away or talk to your neighbors.


He would be going for the whole time we are looking for a house which should only take the year. Then he would be coming home permanently. He is very used to going places and is not stressed easily. I would also hope someone who is willing to take him would know to quarantine him just like getting any new chicken and know if their flock had any diseases as well. I would want to come and check out their flock before anything and make sure they all look healthy and the living conditions are up to par. Likewise, he does not have any illnesses and is parasite free. I am not going to sell him, he is my pet and I could never part with him forever, I am also planning on using him in a breeding project once we get our farm.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

he is a good looking boy
we are up in wolfeboro but already have 3 different breeds of roosters
you might try not letting him out of the coop till 8 or 9am
we have been insulating our coop with foam board insulation
it is said to cut down on the noise.
the only down side is chickens will try to eat it so it has to be covered with plywood or something


good luck
piglett


----------



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> he is a good looking boy
> we are up in wolfeboro but already have 3 different breeds of roosters
> you might try not letting him out of the coop till 8 or 9am
> we have been insulating our coop with foam board insulation
> ...


I am currently doing both of these things  I can't hear him with the windows closed but you can definitely hear him with the window open. I don't mind the sound but my neighbor is a light sleeper and I rent so I don't want any trouble  I have tried everything to keep him quiet, even putting him in my car at night so it is muffled in the morning. That works but I can't do that to him in the summer it would be way too hot.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ChicksNHerps said:


> I am currently doing both of these things  I can't hear him with the windows closed but you can definitely hear him with the window open. I don't mind the sound but my neighbor is a light sleeper and I rent so I don't want any trouble  I have tried everything to keep him quiet, even putting him in my car at night so it is muffled in the morning. That works but I can't do that to him in the summer it would be way too hot.


 you could build a rooster box
something that's about 2' square & mostly soundproof
if it's really cold he will want a hen in there with him to help keep him warm. don't let him out till you think it's ok for him to make some noise
lots of people have done it & once he get's used to it he may even put himself into the box at night.

piglett


----------



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> you could build a rooster box
> something that's about 2' square & mostly soundproof
> if it's really cold he will want a hen in there with him to help keep him warm. don't let him out till you think it's ok for him to make some noise
> lots of people have done it & once he get's used to it he may even put himself into the box at night.
> ...


That's pretty much what their coop is  It's an old dog house, only 3x3 or so. I don't know how to make it completely sound proof though without sacrificing ventilation.... or air!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ChicksNHerps said:


> That's pretty much what their coop is  It's an old dog house, only 3x3 or so. I don't know how to make it completely sound proof though without sacrificing ventilation.... or air!


is it insulated?
how about putting it inside a shed or another building?


----------



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> is it insulated?
> how about putting it inside a shed or another building?


Well I have some good news, we finally got our pre-aproval letter to search for a farm, and I have a person lined up to board him until we are able to move. So hopefully it won't be too long!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very exciting! Hope to be in those shoes one day.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ChicksNHerps said:


> Well I have some good news, we finally got our pre-aproval letter to search for a farm, and I have a person lined up to board him until we are able to move. So hopefully it won't be too long!


will you be staying in the same area?
we only have an acre rite now but we are out side of town & we will make the best of it till we can buy acerage.

good luck
piglett


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Congrats! How exciting!


Georges baby is starting to get big & we have 3 more 
silkie eggs "cooking" in the bator


----------

